#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Προδιαγραφές τοπογραφικών μελετών

## EL111

γνωρίζει κανεις αν εχουν αλάξει οι προδιαγραφές εκπόνησης τοπογραφφικων μελετων ή ισχυοθν ακόμα οι προδιαγραφες που θετουν τα αρθρα 108-114 τπθ ΠΔ 696/74?
  Ειδικότερα θα ηθελα απάντηση στα κατωθι ερωτηματα 1)σε μελετη που προκηρυσεται με ανοιχτο διαγωνισμο ,αναφερεται οτι η αποτυπωση για τις αδομητες εκτασεις θα γινει με διπλοσυχνο gps (παροτι υπαρχουν εκτασεις με ψηλα δενδρα -πυκνο πευκοδασος ,πλατανια κλπ. και σε αλλο σημειο λεει οτι η αποτυπωση θα γινει με τις προδιαγραφες που ισχυουν.(ετσι αοριστα)
  2)στο θεμα των αμοιβων αναφερει οτι επειδη δεν προβλεπεται αρθρο για αποτυπωση με διπλοσυχνο gps ,δημιουργει εναν εντελως δικο του αυθαιρετο τυπο κανοντας χρηση
  του αρθρου ΓΕΝ4.Επισης για τις πυκνοδομημενες εκτασεις που τις πληρωνει με το ΤΟΠ6 ,δεν πβοβλεπεται αμοιβη πολυγωνομετριας παροτι σαφεστατα ζηταει πολυγωνομετρια
  και επιλυση αυτης .
  Θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας κατα ποσο υπαρχει νομοθετικη διαταξη που να δινει το δικαιωμα να αυθεραιτει ετσι (προκειται για Δημο)

----------

